# Strange Emails Sent by "Mailer Daemon" as Undeliverable



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

We're getting upwards of 50 per day...emails we have NOT sent. 
Rarely do I answer 'reply to all' so I don't think that's it, plus there wouldn't be 100s of 'em.
Anything we should do? Contact the 'postmaster' or anyone? 
We have virus protection. We use 'Outlook'. Windows 2010. Dell 'puter.

Patty


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Someone, somewhere got your e-mail and is using it to spam your contacts. Change your password on your e-mail, run a virus scan just in case.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Tinga said:


> Someone, somewhere got your e-mail and is using it to spam your contacts. Change your password on your e-mail, run a virus scan just in case.


Yes, either a spammer or a virus (most likely in somebody's computer who has you in their address book) is using your email address as the return address. Tricky doesn't need to do anything. The problem will clear-up on its own within a few days.

These things normally end by the sending email server being blacklisted until the problem is resolved. It won't take long before that happens.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Did run the virus scan...I thought by 'turning them in' to HT they stopped. 
Haven't had any since I posted!
Thanks to you both.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I too have had a lot of problems with HT and my computer. However i love HT so much i deal with the problems as best as I can.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Just an update: got a couple more each day & today only one so far...so I think its winding down.


----------

